# Managed-Switch finden, wenn nur Mac-Adresse bekannt



## Krumnix (26 August 2010)

Hallo.

Ich hab hier nen Switch liegen, bei der nur die Mac-Adresse bekannt ist, da
der Switch schonmal benutzt wurde, aber keiner notiert hat, welche Adresse
mal eingestellt wurde.

Kann man nur mit der Mac-Adresse den Switch ansprechen und die IP-Adresse
von ihm rausfinden?
Es ist nicht bekannt, in welchem Bereich sich der Switch befindet.
Soll heißen, welchen IP-Bereich.
Also ich bin ich 192.168.x.y 255.255.0.0 
Switch ist ??.??.??.??  ??.??.??.??

Danke


----------



## Proxy (26 August 2010)

geht das nicht über die ARP-Liste? da steht die MAC und die IP-Adresse.
Nur die Frage ob er angepingt wird wenn er im anderen Subnetz ist.

Bzw gibts ja programme die alle adressen absuchen sowie www.wireshark.org


----------



## Krumnix (26 August 2010)

Über die ARP-Liste habe ich es schon versucht. 
Das hat nicht funktioniert.

Teste mal das Programm aus


----------



## S5-Bastler (26 August 2010)

Meist haben solche Geräte doch die Möglichkeit die wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen. Ein Resettaster (hinter einem kleinen Loch versteckt) oder über den Comport.
Gibt es zu dem Gerät noch eine Anleitung? Oder mal im Netz auf der Herstellerseite schauen.


----------

